# Anyone have a download to the old 589 Android version



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

I can't see Instant Offers anymore on this new version.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

TwoOhEight said:


> I can't see Instant Offers anymore on this new version.


Strange . Are you close to the instant offers locations?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

You realize it's just going to make you update again, right?


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Had this same issue. It appeared like 20 minutes later.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Same issue here. It reappeared a few hours later when the app refreshed itself.


----------



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

A full day later and it still hasn't reappeared.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Try clearing your app data and then give it some time to reset.


----------



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

It came back shortly after I posted that and stayed back for now. Gonna be fun wondering if it stays back or not every time I complete a delivery.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Run multiple delivery apps at the same time and take whichever orders pay YOU the best. Don't depend on any one company.


----------

